# 03 Jetta Sirius install.



## drzed (Aug 26, 2002)

Just finished my Sirius satellite install. I had the antenna in the rear window on the inside but reception was poor. The next step is to research the best possible way to get close to line in quality with a Phatbox and not spend up to $150.... 
Using the wagon Jetta rear window wiper for power to the Sirius unit.
















I used clear silicone to attach the antenna to the glass.
























Belkin Navigation








My baby girl gave me the thumbs up:










_Modified by drzed at 5:41 PM 6-4-2006_


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 26, 2006)

looks nice
are you using the FM transmitter, or an audio input to the stock headunit?


----------



## drzed (Aug 26, 2002)

*Re: ([email protected])*

FM Transmitter.
Crap reception. I was chatting back and forth and saw you have an antenna input box, but I'd have to buy two antenna jacks? I mean the box for 20 bux is a good idea, but the adapter etc... is about $70?
I have a phatbox, and DO NOT want any external buttons or switches. You have a suggestion for better or even line inputs?


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 26, 2006)

*Re: (drzed)*


_Quote, originally posted by *drzed* »_I have a phatbox, and DO NOT want any external buttons or switches. You have a suggestion for better or even line inputs?

http://enfigcarstereo.com/shop....html
we currently have 1 in stock
you will be able to switch between your SAT and phatnoise using controls on the radio


----------

